# 2 Registered Jersey cows



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

2 Registered Jersey cows . Both in good health , handled daily . They lead well and are used to pasture and a tie stall. 1 in milk giving 50lb or more a day . 1 has been bred but not checked . Would make great family cows , milked by children easy keepers. Asking 1200.00 each near Watertown NY


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures?? Everyone likes to see pictures.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Facebook
Milk made farm


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

Patty this is Liz in NY do you still have these cows I am looking for a couple Jerseys
Are they bred and/or milking


----------

